# Interest in carbon fiber parts?



## Never-Enough (Feb 2, 2012)

A good friend of mine owns a carbon fiber (Real carbon fiber) business (G3 Composites LLC). He & I have been friends for over 10 years (In real life). 

We're both enthusiasts as well, of course. All supplies are sourced from the USA & all work is done in the USA (He is based in FL) 

I am posting to gauge interest on what folks may want. 

I'd be happy to become a vendor if there was enough interest. 

I just sent him several pieces from my Corvette that I should have soon. Can't wait to get them back.  

Here is a link to some of the work he has done: 
http://s1120.photobucket.com/albums/l496/g3Composites/ 

Thanks, 
Tom


----------



## Never-Enough (Feb 2, 2012)

Customer I just sold some E36 BMW door handles too has posted very pleased w/the product: 
http://forums.bimmerforums.com/forum/showpost.php?p=24254177&postcount=49


----------



## Never-Enough (Feb 2, 2012)

Everyone should read, whether you're in the market for carbon fiber today or not, the "How to buy carbon fiber" post on G3's Facebook page:

http://www.facebook.com/g3composites


----------



## Never-Enough (Feb 2, 2012)

Another satisfied customer below & his 4th gen Trans Am. He will be posting more photos once the rest of the items are done as he sent in even more parts after he got the first batch back!

LS1TECH - View Single Post - Carbon Fiber on 4th gens


----------



## Never-Enough (Feb 2, 2012)

Here is the front panel that he just did on his wife's new Audi A5.


----------



## [email protected] (May 18, 2012)

Hi. Would he be able to do some side splitter for my 08 a4? It would measure about 7ftx 5inches. Thanks.


----------



## Never-Enough (Feb 2, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Hi. Would he be able to do some side splitter for my 08 a4? It would measure about 7ftx 5inches. Thanks.


Are you asking to wrap yours or a complete new mold? For the mold, I need at least 5 committed buyers.


----------



## [email protected] (May 18, 2012)

Thats going to be a new mold. Its just going to be a like a flat board. If you get what i mean. ;o)


----------



## Never-Enough (Feb 2, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Thats going to be a new mold. Its just going to be a like a flat board. If you get what i mean. ;o)


He can do it, but need at least 5 unless you wanted to front the development cost with the opportunity to get that $ back.


----------



## [email protected] (May 18, 2012)

About how much would it run though? Ill probably need about 2 right now.


----------



## Never-Enough (Feb 2, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> About how much would it run though? Ill probably need about 2 right now.


Development cost is usually at least a few hundred per piece + the cost of the part of course.


----------



## bonnte (May 23, 2012)

*product appraisal*

that product provides great utility, I would definitely post something positive about it too. check out 
http://4wheelonline.com/jeep/Bestop.2447 for some great jeep accessories too.


----------



## Never-Enough (Feb 2, 2012)

Below are the Front splitters & rear bumper insert for a CTS-V we just did:


----------



## Never-Enough (Feb 2, 2012)

Some Audi A3 parts we just did:
VWVortex.com - 3.2L VR6 BT Project
R.A.I. Motorsport A3 3.2L GT35R Project!


----------



## Never-Enough (Feb 2, 2012)

Added some (real) carbon fiber to my personal car courtesy of my friend. Carbon fiber center console, gauge bezel pods, rear hatch handle, climate control knobs, passenger ac vent bezel, shifter trim, door lock bezels & door sills. 

Feel free to reach out to me if you need some carbon work.  

Now for the pictures!


----------



## reticulan (Jul 14, 2001)

I'd be interested in a DTM replica front splitter and or S4 rear diffuser for a B7 A4. I'm sure a lot of people on audi zine would also.


----------



## Never-Enough (Feb 2, 2012)

We did the orange kevlar radiator cover for this GT-R
http://www.luxury4play.com/asian-au...-shoot-design-district-miami.html#post1800501


----------



## SilverSLine (Aug 13, 2006)

Looks like really nice parts. Are you selling more of those A5 front plate brackets?


----------



## Never-Enough (Feb 2, 2012)

SilverSLine said:


> Looks like really nice parts. Are you selling more of those A5 front plate brackets?


 Yes, anyone who wants one can have it made.


----------



## Never-Enough (Feb 2, 2012)

Take a look at the Audi R8 we recently finished. This car will be featured in Rides magazine soon as well.

Full album: http://s1120.photobucket.com/albums/l496/g3Composites/Audi/Completed R8 V10 Spyder/?start=all


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

so what's the cost for the A3 stuff? center console, door trim, etc. is it a kit? PM if you want.


----------



## Never-Enough (Feb 2, 2012)

asal said:


> so what's the cost for the A3 stuff? center console, door trim, etc. is it a kit? PM if you want.


PM sent


----------



## Never-Enough (Feb 2, 2012)

CTS-V fog bezels we just did.

Like us on Facebook!!!! 

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## nikhilsharma10 (Nov 23, 2012)

Carbon fiber reduces weight, but also gives the car a more aggressive look attractive and only. Car, high-mold carbon fiber customize. What's more, if you want to come audi carbon, carbon fiber, and then locate and start personalizing bize.Audi


Click here


----------

